# Vlastan Overdose in the flame room!



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

What have you been taking this afternoon!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

What's new?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Don't know but he is probably off to look at topless women in Soho, travelling in on the tube whilst wearing his best suit and tie and carrying his belongings in his back pack....


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

...and I bet he's holding a couple of greasy melons in his hands ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

...and the tube is going slowly because it is hot.....


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

.....and he's getting even hotter whilst jacking off at the excitement of it all


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> .....and he's getting even hotter whilst jacking off at the excitement of it all


Now really, you just had to go and lower the tone.... ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

How long before he replies to this post :


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Nothing yet, but then he is probably on the tube back from Soho.......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> What have you been taking this afternoon!


the dog for a walk...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Nothing yet, but then he is probably on the tube back from Soho.......


Fecking hell! Did you see me?

That was the time I went to the tube!! I was running to catch the tube as I didn't know if they stop services by 12!!

I will find some more flames to add now! ;D

Till later.... :-*


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I was running to catch the tube as I didn't know if they stop services by 12!!


And I thought you said you lived here once... :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have lived in Hither Green before. Amir's home shit hole!! ;D ;D

The last trains were going by 12 minutes past 12 but different lines have different closing time.

Didn't you know this R1? ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> the dog for a walk...


Quality ;D ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

doh ! - i thought it said 'Vlastan had taken an overdose' ...

and then i read the thread :]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> doh ! - i thought it said 'Vlastan had taken an overdose' ...
> 
> and then i read the thread Â :]


Do you want me dead then? Do you want to get rid of me? :'(


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

note the  V


----------

